#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  [PHP] Acesso UNICO a uma pagina

## jisokem

Boa noite.


Bom, vamos la!


Vou tentar explicar oque eu preciso, seria assim:


Tenho uma pagina de download hospedado em um host fraco (tem apenas 1 arquivo para ser baixado, de um jogo) , no qual algumas pessoas de má fé estão usando isso para fazer com que o servidor "trave" e caia.
O que eu preciso, seria um clique único no download, ou na pagina.. por exemplo, eu entrei no site, cliquei no link do download e automaticamente essa pagina "trava" não sendo possível clicar novamente..
o bloqueio pode ser feito por algum tipo de popup que força o cliente a fechar a pagina, ou então um bloqueio por IP...


pra mim, seria MUITO bom, se o bloqueio fosse quando a pessoa clica em algum lugar da pagina, não sendo especificamente no download, mas que esse clique único funcione para o download, no caso clicou, baixou e travou a pagina..


tentei ser o mais direto possivel no assunto, por favor.. alguem pode me ajudar?


P.S: Pode ser feito tanto em HTML, quanto em PHP, MYSQL... a plataforma não importa...


Obrigado

----------


## rimaraujo

Talvez eu possa ter a sua solução. Entre em contato private ou Watzapp.
3 1 9 9 8 4 9 1 6 5 0 

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## leovoip

Veja se é isso que precisa.

Acesse http://www.xlsistemas.com.br/1download 

No primeiro acesso, baixará o arquivo.

Aperte F5 e dará uma mensagem informando para voltar amanhã.

Att.,
Leonardo Braga de Oliveira

----------


## Zarttron

Captcha.

----------

